# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  स्कन्द पुराण

## Neelima

*स्कन्द पुराण*
 यह पुराण कलेवर की दृष्टि से सबसे बड़ा है तथा इसमें लौकिक और पारलौकिक ज्ञानके  अनन्त उपदेश भरे हैं। इसमें धर्म, सदाचार, योग, ज्ञान तथा भक्तिके सुन्दर विवेचनके  साथ अनेकों साधु-महात्माओं के सुन्दर चरित्र पिरोये गये हैं। आज भी इसमें वर्णित  आचारों, पद्धतियोंके दर्शन हिन्दू समाज के घर-घरमें किये जा सकते हैं। इसके  अतिरिक्त इसमें भगवान् शिवकी महिमा, सती-चरित्र, शिव-पार्वती-विवाह,  कार्तिकेय-जन्म,तारकासुर-वध आदि का मनोहर वर्णन है

 स्कन्द पुराण एक शतकोटि पुराण है। जिसमें शिव की महिमा का वर्णन किया है, उसके  सारभूत अर्थ का व्यासजी ने स्कन्दपुराण में वर्णन किया है। स्कन्द पुराण इक्यासी  हजार श्लोकों से युक्त है एवं सात खण्ड है। पहले खण्ड का नाम माहेश्वर खण्ड है, इसमें  बारह हजार से कुछ कम श्लोक है। दूसरा वैष्णवखण्ड है, तीसरा ब्रह्मखण्ड है। चौथा  काशीखण्ड एवं पांचवाँ अवन्तीखण्ड है फिर क्रमश: नागर खण्ड एवं प्रभास खण्ड है।

----------


## Neelima

*स्कन्द पुराण की संक्षिप्त जानकारी*
स्कन्द पुराण में प्रमुख पाँच खण्ड के साथ साथ अन्य दो खण्ड और है, जिनका संक्षिप्त विवरण इस प्रकार है-
*माहेश्वरखण्ड*
पहले खण्ड का नाम माहेश्वर खण्ड है, यह परम पवित्र तथा विशाल कथाओं से परिपूर्ण है, इसमें सैकडों उत्तम चरित्र है। माहेश्वर खण्ड के भीतर केदार माहात्मय में पुराण आरम्भ हुआ है, उसमें पहले दक्ष यज्ञ की कथा है, इसके बाद शिवलिंग पूजन का फ़ल बताया गया है, इसके बाद समुद्र मन्थन की कथा और देवराज इन्द्र के चरित्र का वर्णन है, फ़िर पार्वती का उपाख्यान और उनके विवाह का प्रसंग है, तत्पश्चात कुमार स्कन्द की उत्पत्ति और तारकासुर के साथ उनके युद्ध का वर्णन है, फ़िर पाशुपत का उपाख्यान और चण्ड की कथा है, फ़िर दूत की नियुक्ति का कथन और नारदजी के साथ समागम का वृतान्त है, इसके बाद कुमार माहात्म्य के प्रसंग में पंचतीर्थ की कथा है, धर्मवर्मा राजा की कथा तथा नदियों और समुद्रों का वर्ण है, तदनन्तर इन्द्रद्युम्न और नाडीजंग की कथा है, फ़िर महीनदी के प्रादुर्भाव और दमन की कथा है, तत्पश्चात मही साकर संगम और कुमारेश का वृतान्त है, इसके बाद नाना प्रकार के उपाख्यानों सहित तारक युद्ध और तारकासुर के वध का वर्णन है, फ़िर पंचलिंग स्थापन की कथा आयी है, तदनन्तर द्वीपों का पुण्यमयी वर्णन ऊपर के लोकों की स्थिति ब्रह्माण्ड की स्थिति और उसका मान तथा वर्करेशकी कथा है, फ़िर वासुदेव का मात्म्य और कोटितीर्थ का वर्णन है। तदनन्तर गुप्तक्षेत्र में नाना तीर्थों का आख्यान कहा गया है, पाण्डवों की पुण्यमयी कथा और बर्बरीक की सहायता से महाविद्या के साधन का प्रसंग है, तत्पश्चात तीर्थयात्रा की समाप्ति है, तदनन्तर अरुणाचल का माहात्मय है तथा सनक और ब्रह्माजी का संवाद है। गौरी की तपस्या का वर्णन तथा वहां के भिन्न भिन्न तीर्थों का वर्णन है, महिषासुर की कथा और उसके वध का परम अद्भुत प्रसंग कहा गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*वैष्णव-खण्ड*
दूसरा वैष्णवखण्ड है, इसमें पहले भूमि और वाराह भगवान के संवाद का वर्णन है, फ़िर कमला की पवित्र कथा और श्रीनिवास की स्थिति का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर कुम्हार की कथा तथा सुवर्णमुखरी नदी के माहात्मय का वर्णन है, फ़िर अनेक उपाख्यानों से युक्त भरद्वाज की अद्भुत कथा है, इसके बाद मतंग और अंजन के पापनाशक संवाद का वर्णन है, फ़िर उत्कल प्रदेश के पुरुषोत्तम क्षेत्र का माहात्मय कहा गया है, तत्पश्चार मार्कण्डेयजी की कथा, राजा अम्बरीष का वृतान्त, इन्द्रद्युम्न का आख्यान और विद्यापति की शुभ कथा का उल्लेख है। ब्रह्मन ! इसके बाद जैमिनि और नारद का आख्यान है, फ़िर नीलकण्ठ और नृसिंह का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर अश्वमेघ यज्ञ की कथा और राजा आ ब्रह्मलोक में गमन कहा गया है, तत्पश्चात रथयात्रा विधि और जप तथा स्नान की विधि कही गयी है। फ़िर दक्षिणामूर्ति का उपाख्यान और गुण्डिचा की कथा है, रथ रक्षा की विधि और भगवान के शयनोत्सव का वर्णन है, इसके बाद राजा श्वेत का उपाख्यान कहा गय अहै विर पृथु उत्सव का निरूपण है, भगवान के दोलोत्सव तथा सांवत्सरिक व्रत का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर उद्दालक के नियोग से भगवान विष्णु की निष्काम पूजा का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, फ़िर मोक्ष साधन बताकर नाना प्रकार के योगों का निरूपण किया गया है, तत्पश्चात दशावतार की कथा अर स्नान आदि का वर्णन है, इसके बाद बदरिकाश्रम तीर्थ का पाप नाशक माहात्मय बताया गया है, उस प्रसंग में अग्नि आदि तीर्थों और गरुण शिला की महिमा है, वहां भगवान के निवास का कारण बताया गया है। फ़िर कपालमोचन तीर्थ पंचधारा तीर्थ और मेरुसंस्थान की कथा है, तदनन्तर कार्तिक मास का माहात्म्य प्रारम्भ होता है, उसमे मदनालस के माहात्मय का वर्णन है, धूम्रकेशका उपाख्यान और कार्तिक मास में प्रत्येक दिन के कृत्य का वर्णन है, अन्त में भीष्म पंचक व्रत का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, जो भोग और मोक्ष देने वाला है। तत्पश्चात मार्गशीर्ष के माहात्म्य में स्नान की विधि बतायी गयी है, फ़िर पुण्ड्रादि कीर्तन और माला धारण का पुण्य कहा गया है, भगवान को पंचामृत से स्नान करवाने तथा घण्टा बजाने आदि का पुण्यफ़ल बताया गया है। नाना प्रकार के फ़ूलों से भगवत्पूजन का फ़ल और तुलसीदल का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, भगवान को नैवैद्य लगाने की महिमा, एकादशी के दिन कीर्तन अखण्ड एकादसी व्रत रहने का पुण्य और एकादशी की रात में जागरण करने का फ़ल बताया गया है। इसके बाद मत्स्योत्सव का विधान और नाममाहात्म्य का कीर्तन है, भगवान के ध्यान आदि का पुण्य तथा मथुरा का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, मथुरा तीर्थ का उत्तम माहात्मय अलग कहा गया है और वहां के बारह वनों की महिमा वर्णन किया गया है। तत्पश्चात इस पुराण में श्रीमदभागवत के उत्तम माहात्म्य का प्रतिपादन किया गया है इस प्रसंग में बज्रनाभ और शाण्डिल्य के संवाद का उल्लेख किया गया है जो ब्रज की आन्तरिक लीलाओं का प्रशासक है। तदनन्तर माघ मास में स्नान दान और जप करने का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, जो नाना प्रकार के आख्यानों से युक्त है, माघ माहात्म्य का दस अध्यायों में प्रतिपादन किया गया है, तत्पश्चात बैशाख माहात्म्य में शय्यादान आदि का फ़ल कहा गया है, फ़िर जलदान की विधि कामोपाख्यान शुकदेव चर्त व्याध की अद्भुत कथा और अक्षयतृतीया आदि के पुण्य मा विशेष रूप से वर्णन है, इसके बाद अयोध्या माहात्म्य प्रारम्भ करके उसमे चक्रतीर्थ ब्रह्मतीर्थ ऋणमोचन तीर्थ पापमोचन तीर्थ सहस्त्रधारातीर्थ स्वर्गद्वारतीर्थ चन्द्रहरितीर्थ धर्महरितीर्थ स्वर्णवृष्टितीर्   की कथा और तिलोदा-सरयू-संगम का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर सीताकुण्ड गुप्तहरितीर्थ सरयू-घाघरा-संगम गोप्रचारतीर्थ क्षीरोदकतीर्थ और बृहस्पतिकुण्ड आदि पांच तीर्थों की महिमा का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, तत्पश्चात घोषार्क आदि तेरह तीर्थों का वर्णन है। फ़िर गयाकूप के सर्वपापनाशक माहात्म्य का कथन है,तदननतर माण्डव्याश्रम आदि,अजित आदि तथा मानस आदि तीर्थों का वर्णन किया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*वैष्णव-खण्ड*
दूसरा वैष्णवखण्ड है, इसमें पहले भूमि और वाराह भगवान के संवाद का वर्णन है, फ़िर कमला की पवित्र कथा और श्रीनिवास की स्थिति का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर कुम्हार की कथा तथा सुवर्णमुखरी नदी के माहात्मय का वर्णन है, फ़िर अनेक उपाख्यानों से युक्त भरद्वाज की अद्भुत कथा है, इसके बाद मतंग और अंजन के पापनाशक संवाद का वर्णन है, फ़िर उत्कल प्रदेश के पुरुषोत्तम क्षेत्र का माहात्मय कहा गया है, तत्पश्चार मार्कण्डेयजी की कथा, राजा अम्बरीष का वृतान्त, इन्द्रद्युम्न का आख्यान और विद्यापति की शुभ कथा का उल्लेख है। ब्रह्मन ! इसके बाद जैमिनि और नारद का आख्यान है, फ़िर नीलकण्ठ और नृसिंह का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर अश्वमेघ यज्ञ की कथा और राजा आ ब्रह्मलोक में गमन कहा गया है, तत्पश्चात रथयात्रा विधि और जप तथा स्नान की विधि कही गयी है। फ़िर दक्षिणामूर्ति का उपाख्यान और गुण्डिचा की कथा है, रथ रक्षा की विधि और भगवान के शयनोत्सव का वर्णन है, इसके बाद राजा श्वेत का उपाख्यान कहा गय अहै विर पृथु उत्सव का निरूपण है, भगवान के दोलोत्सव तथा सांवत्सरिक व्रत का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर उद्दालक के नियोग से भगवान विष्णु की निष्काम पूजा का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, फ़िर मोक्ष साधन बताकर नाना प्रकार के योगों का निरूपण किया गया है, तत्पश्चात दशावतार की कथा अर स्नान आदि का वर्णन है, इसके बाद बदरिकाश्रम तीर्थ का पाप नाशक माहात्मय बताया गया है, उस प्रसंग में अग्नि आदि तीर्थों और गरुण शिला की महिमा है, वहां भगवान के निवास का कारण बताया गया है। फ़िर कपालमोचन तीर्थ पंचधारा तीर्थ और मेरुसंस्थान की कथा है, तदनन्तर कार्तिक मास का माहात्म्य प्रारम्भ होता है, उसमे मदनालस के माहात्मय का वर्णन है, धूम्रकेशका उपाख्यान और कार्तिक मास में प्रत्येक दिन के कृत्य का वर्णन है, अन्त में भीष्म पंचक व्रत का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, जो भोग और मोक्ष देने वाला है। तत्पश्चात मार्गशीर्ष के माहात्म्य में स्नान की विधि बतायी गयी है, फ़िर पुण्ड्रादि कीर्तन और माला धारण का पुण्य कहा गया है, भगवान को पंचामृत से स्नान करवाने तथा घण्टा बजाने आदि का पुण्यफ़ल बताया गया है। नाना प्रकार के फ़ूलों से भगवत्पूजन का फ़ल और तुलसीदल का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, भगवान को नैवैद्य लगाने की महिमा, एकादशी के दिन कीर्तन अखण्ड एकादसी व्रत रहने का पुण्य और एकादशी की रात में जागरण करने का फ़ल बताया गया है। इसके बाद मत्स्योत्सव का विधान और नाममाहात्म्य का कीर्तन है, भगवान के ध्यान आदि का पुण्य तथा मथुरा का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, मथुरा तीर्थ का उत्तम माहात्मय अलग कहा गया है और वहां के बारह वनों की महिमा वर्णन किया गया है। तत्पश्चात इस पुराण में श्रीमदभागवत के उत्तम माहात्म्य का प्रतिपादन किया गया है इस प्रसंग में बज्रनाभ और शाण्डिल्य के संवाद का उल्लेख किया गया है जो ब्रज की आन्तरिक लीलाओं का प्रशासक है। तदनन्तर माघ मास में स्नान दान और जप करने का माहात्म्य बताया गया है, जो नाना प्रकार के आख्यानों से युक्त है, माघ माहात्म्य का दस अध्यायों में प्रतिपादन किया गया है, तत्पश्चात बैशाख माहात्म्य में शय्यादान आदि का फ़ल कहा गया है, फ़िर जलदान की विधि कामोपाख्यान शुकदेव चर्त व्याध की अद्भुत कथा और अक्षयतृतीया आदि के पुण्य मा विशेष रूप से वर्णन है, इसके बाद अयोध्या माहात्म्य प्रारम्भ करके उसमे चक्रतीर्थ ब्रह्मतीर्थ ऋणमोचन तीर्थ पापमोचन तीर्थ सहस्त्रधारातीर्थ स्वर्गद्वारतीर्थ चन्द्रहरितीर्थ धर्महरितीर्थ स्वर्णवृष्टितीर्   की कथा और तिलोदा-सरयू-संगम का वर्णन है, तदनन्तर सीताकुण्ड गुप्तहरितीर्थ सरयू-घाघरा-संगम गोप्रचारतीर्थ क्षीरोदकतीर्थ और बृहस्पतिकुण्ड आदि पांच तीर्थों की महिमा का प्रतिपादन किया गया है, तत्पश्चात घोषार्क आदि तेरह तीर्थों का वर्णन है। फ़िर गयाकूप के सर्वपापनाशक माहात्म्य का कथन है,तदननतर माण्डव्याश्रम आदि,अजित आदि तथा मानस आदि तीर्थों का वर्णन किया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*ब्रह्मखण्ड*
इसमे पहले सेतुमाहात्म्य प्रारम्भ करके वहां के स्नान और दर्शन का फ़ल बताया गया है, फ़िर गालव की तपस्या तथा राक्षस की कथा है, तत्पश्चात देवीपत्तन में चक्रतीर्थ आदि की महिमा, वेतालतीर्थ का माहात्म्य और पापनाश आदि का वर्णन है, मंगल आदि तीर्थ का माहात्म्य ब्रह्मकुण्ड आदि का वर्णन हनुमत्कुण्ड की महिमा तथा अगस्त्यातीर्थ के फ़ल का कथन है, रामतीर्थ आदि का वर्णन लक्ष्मीतीर्थ का निरूपण शंखतीर्थ की महिमा साध्यातीर्थ के प्रभावों का वर्णन है, फ़िर रामेश्वर की महिमा तत्वज्ञान का उपदेश तथा सेतु यात्रा विधि का वर्णन है, इसके बाद धनुषकोटि आदि का माहात्म्य क्षीरकुण्ड आदि की महिमा गायत्री आदि तीर्थों का माहात्म्य है। इसके बाद धर्मारण्य का उत्तम माहात्मय बताया गया है जिसमे भगवान शिव ने स्कन्द को तत्व का उपदेश दिया है, फ़िर धर्माण्य का प्रादुर्भाव उसके पुण्य का वर्णन कर्मसिद्धि का उपाख्यान तथा ऋषिवंश का निरूपण किया गया है, इसके बाद वर्णाश्रम धर्म के तत्व का निरूपण है, तदनन्तर देवस्थान-विभाग और बकुलादित्य की शुभ कथा का वर्णन है। वहां छात्रानन्दा शान्ता श्रीमाता मातंगिनी और पुण्यदा ये पांच देवियां सदा स्थित बतायी गयी है। इसके बाद यहां इन्द्रेश्वर आदि की महिमा तथा द्वारका आदि का निरूपण है, लोहासुर की कथा गंगाकूप का वर्णन श्रीरामचन्द्र का चरित्र तथा सत्यमन्दिर का वर्णन है, फ़िर जीर्णोद्धार की महिमा का कथन आसनदान जातिभेद वर्णन तथा स्मृति-धर्म का निरूपण है। इसके बाद अनेक उपाख्यानो से युक्त वैष्णव धर्म का निरूपण है। इसके बाद मुण्यमय चातुरमास्य का माहात्म्य प्रारम्भ करके उसमें पालन करने योग्य सब धर्मों का निरूपण किया गया है, फ़िर दान की प्रसंसा व्रत की महिमा तपस्या और पूजा का माहात्म्य तथा सच्छूद्र का कथन है, इसके बाद प्रकृतियों के भेद का वर्णन शालग्राम के तत्व का निरूपण तारकासुर के वध का उपाय, गरुडपूजन की महिमा, विष्णु का शाप, वृक्षभाव की प्राप्ति, पार्वती का अनुभव, भगवान शिव का ताण्डव नृत्य, रामनाम की महिमा का निरूपण शिवलिंगपतन की कथा, पैजवन शूद्र की कथा, पार्वती के जन्म और चरित्र, तारकासुर का अद्भुत वध, प्रणव के ऐश्वर्य का कथन, तारकासुर के चरित्र का पुनर्वणन, दक्ष-यज्ञ की समाप्ति, द्वादशाक्षरमंत्र का निरूपण ज्ञानयोग का वर्णन, द्वादश सूर्यों की महिमा तथा चातुर्मास्य-माहात्म्य के श्रवण आदि के पुण्य का वर्णन, किया गया है,जो मनुष्यों के लिये कल्याणकारक है। इसके बाद ब्राह्मोत्तर भाग में भगवान शिव की अद्भुत महिमा पंचाक्षरमंत्र के माहात्म्य तथा गोकर्ण की महिमा है, इसके बाद शिवरात्रि की महिमा प्रदोषव्रत का वर्णन है, तथा सोमवारव्रत की महिमा एवं सीमन्तिनी की कथा है। फ़िर भद्रायु की उत्पत्ति का वर्णन सदाचार-निरूपण शिवकवच का उपदेश भद्रायु के विवाह का वर्णन भद्रायु की महिमा भस्म-माहात्म्य-वर्णन, शबर का उपाख्यान उमामहेश्वर व्रत की महिमा रुद्राक्ष का माहात्म्य रुद्राध्याय के पुण्य तथा ब्रह्मखण्ड के श्रवण आदि की महिमा का वर्णन है।

----------


## Neelima

*काशीखण्ड*
काशीखण्ड में विंध्यपर्वत और नारदजी का संवाद का वर्णन है, सत्यलोक का प्रभाव, अगस्त्य के आश्रम में देवताओं का आगमन, पतिव्रताचरित्र, तथा तीर्थ यात्रा की प्रसंशा है, इसके बाद सप्तपुरी का वर्णन सयंमिनी का निरूपण शिवशर्मा को सूर्य इन्द्र और अग्नि लोक की प्राप्ति का उल्लेख है। अग्नि का प्रादुर्भाव निऋति तथा वरुण की उत्पत्ति, गन्धवती अलकापुरी अर ईशानपुरी के उद्भव का वर्णन, चन्द्र सूर्य बुध मंगल तथा बृहस्पति के लोक ब्रह्मलोक विष्णुलोक ध्रुवलोक और तपोलोक का वर्णन है। इसके बाद ध्रुवलोक की पुण्यमयी कथा, सत्यलोक का निरीक्षण, स्कन्द अगस्त्य संवाद, मणिकर्णिका की उत्पत्ति, गंगाजी का प्राकट्य, गंगासहस्त्रनाम, काशीपुरी की प्रशंसा, भैरव का आविर्भाव, दण्डपाणि तथा ज्ञानवापी का उद्भव, कलावती की कथा, सदाचार निरूपण ब्रह्मचारी का आख्यान स्त्री के लक्षण, कर्तव्याकर्तव्य का निर्देश, अविमुक्तेश्वर का वर्णन, गृहस्थ योगी के धर्म, कालज्ञान, दिवोदास की पुण्यमयी कथा, काशी का वर्णन, भूतल पर माया गणपति का प्रादुर्भाव, विष्णुमाया का प्रपंच, दिवोदास का मोक्ष, पंचनद तीर्थ की उत्पत्ति, विन्दुमाधव का प्राकट्य, काशी का वैष्णव तीर्थ का दर्जा, शूलधारी शिवजी का काशी में आगमन, जोगीषव्य के साथ संवाद, महेश्वर का ज्येष्ठेश्वर नाम होना, क्षेत्राख्यान कन्दुकेश्वर और व्याघ्रेश्वर का प्रादुर्भाव, शैलेश्वर रत्नेश्वर तथ कृत्तिवाशेश्वर का प्राकट्य, देवताओं का अधिष्ठान, दुर्गासुर का पराक्रम, दुर्गाजी की विजय, ऊँकारेश्वर का वर्णन, पुन: ऊँकारेश्वर का माहात्म्य, त्रिलोचन का प्रादुर्भाव केदारेश्वर का आख्यान, धर्मेश्वर की कथा, विष्णुभुजा का प्राकट्य, वीरेश्वर का आख्यान, गंगामाहात्म्यकीर  तन, विश्वकर्मेश्वर की महिमा, दक्षयज्ञोद्भव, सतीश और अमृतेश आदि का माहात्म्य पराशरनन्दन व्यासजी की भुजाओं का स्तम्भन, क्षेत्र के तीर्थों का समुदाय, मुक्तिमण्डप की कथा विश्वनाथजी का वैभव, तदनन्तर काशी की यात्रा और परिक्रमा का वर्णन काशीखण्ड के अन्दर है।

----------


## Neelima

*काशीखण्ड*
काशीखण्ड में विंध्यपर्वत और नारदजी का संवाद का वर्णन है, सत्यलोक का प्रभाव, अगस्त्य के आश्रम में देवताओं का आगमन, पतिव्रताचरित्र, तथा तीर्थ यात्रा की प्रसंशा है, इसके बाद सप्तपुरी का वर्णन सयंमिनी का निरूपण शिवशर्मा को सूर्य इन्द्र और अग्नि लोक की प्राप्ति का उल्लेख है। अग्नि का प्रादुर्भाव निऋति तथा वरुण की उत्पत्ति, गन्धवती अलकापुरी अर ईशानपुरी के उद्भव का वर्णन, चन्द्र सूर्य बुध मंगल तथा बृहस्पति के लोक ब्रह्मलोक विष्णुलोक ध्रुवलोक और तपोलोक का वर्णन है। इसके बाद ध्रुवलोक की पुण्यमयी कथा, सत्यलोक का निरीक्षण, स्कन्द अगस्त्य संवाद, मणिकर्णिका की उत्पत्ति, गंगाजी का प्राकट्य, गंगासहस्त्रनाम, काशीपुरी की प्रशंसा, भैरव का आविर्भाव, दण्डपाणि तथा ज्ञानवापी का उद्भव, कलावती की कथा, सदाचार निरूपण ब्रह्मचारी का आख्यान स्त्री के लक्षण, कर्तव्याकर्तव्य का निर्देश, अविमुक्तेश्वर का वर्णन, गृहस्थ योगी के धर्म, कालज्ञान, दिवोदास की पुण्यमयी कथा, काशी का वर्णन, भूतल पर माया गणपति का प्रादुर्भाव, विष्णुमाया का प्रपंच, दिवोदास का मोक्ष, पंचनद तीर्थ की उत्पत्ति, विन्दुमाधव का प्राकट्य, काशी का वैष्णव तीर्थ का दर्जा, शूलधारी शिवजी का काशी में आगमन, जोगीषव्य के साथ संवाद, महेश्वर का ज्येष्ठेश्वर नाम होना, क्षेत्राख्यान कन्दुकेश्वर और व्याघ्रेश्वर का प्रादुर्भाव, शैलेश्वर रत्नेश्वर तथ कृत्तिवाशेश्वर का प्राकट्य, देवताओं का अधिष्ठान, दुर्गासुर का पराक्रम, दुर्गाजी की विजय, ऊँकारेश्वर का वर्णन, पुन: ऊँकारेश्वर का माहात्म्य, त्रिलोचन का प्रादुर्भाव केदारेश्वर का आख्यान, धर्मेश्वर की कथा, विष्णुभुजा का प्राकट्य, वीरेश्वर का आख्यान, गंगामाहात्म्यकीर  तन, विश्वकर्मेश्वर की महिमा, दक्षयज्ञोद्भव, सतीश और अमृतेश आदि का माहात्म्य पराशरनन्दन व्यासजी की भुजाओं का स्तम्भन, क्षेत्र के तीर्थों का समुदाय, मुक्तिमण्डप की कथा विश्वनाथजी का वैभव, तदनन्तर काशी की यात्रा और परिक्रमा का वर्णन काशीखण्ड के अन्दर है।

----------


## Neelima

*अवन्तीखण्ड*
इसमे महाकालवन का आख्यान, ब्रह्माजी के मस्तक का छेदन, प्रायश्चित विधि अग्नि की उत्पत्ति देवताओं का आगमन देवदीक्षा नाना प्रकार के पातकों का नाश करने वाला शिवस्तोत्र कपालमोचन की कथा, महाकालवन की स्थिति, ककलेश्वर का महापापनाशक तीर्थ अप्सराकुण्ड, पुण्यदायक रुद्रसरोवर, कुटुम्बेश विध्याधरेश्वर तथा मर्कटेश्वर तीर्थ का वर्णन है, तत्पश्चात स्वर्गद्वार चतु:सिन्धुतीर्थ, शंकरवापिका, शंकरादित्य, पापनाशक गन्धवतीर्थ, दशाश्वमेघादि तीर्थ, अनंशतीर्थ हरिसिद्धिप्रदतीर  थ पिशाचादियात्रा, हनुमदीश्वर कवचेश्वर महाकलेश्वरयात्रा, वल्मीकेश्वर तीर्थ, शुक्रेश्वर और नक्षत्रेश्वर तीर्थ का उपाख्यान, कुशस्थली की परिक्रमा अक्रूर तीर्थ एकपादतीर्थ चन्द्रार्कवैभवती  ्थ, करभेषतीर्थ, लडुकेशतीर्थ, मार्कण्डेश्वरतीर  थ, यज्ञवापीतीर्थ, सोमेशवरतीर्थ, नरकान्तकतीर्थ, केदारेश्वर रामेश्वर सौभागेश्वर, तथा नरादित्य तीर्थ, केशवादित्य तीर्थ, शक्तिभेदतीर्थ स्वर्णसारमुख तीर्थ, ऊँकारेश्वरतीर्थ, अन्धकासुर के द्वारा स्तुति कीर्तन कालवन में शिव लिंगों की संख्या तथा स्वर्णश्रंगेश्वर तीर्थ का वर्णन है। कुशस्थली अवन्ती एवं उज्ज्यनीपुरी के पद्मावती कुमुद्वती अमरावती विशाला तथा प्रतिकल्पा इन नामों का उल्लेख है, इनका उच्चारण ज्वर की शान्ति करने वाला है, तत्पश्चत शिप्रा में स्नान आदि का फ़ल नागों द्वारा की हुई भगवान शिवकी स्तुति हिरण्याक्ष वध की कथा सुन्दरकुण्डतीर्थ नीलगंगा पुष्करतीर्थ विन्ध्यवासनतीर्थ पुरुषोत्तमतीर्थ अघनाशनतीर्थ गोमतीतीर्थ वामनकुण्डतीर्थ विष्णुसहस्त्रनाम कीर्तन वीरेश्वरतीर्थ कालभैरवतीर्थ नागपंचमी की महिआ नृसिंहजयन्ती कुटुम्बेश्वरयात्  ा देवसाधककीर्तन, कर्कराजतीर्थ, विघ्नेशादितीर्थ, सुरोहनतीर्थ, का वर्णन किया गया है। रुद्रकुण्ड आदि में अनेक तीर्थों का निरूपण किया गया है, तदनन्तर आठ तीर्थों की पुण्यमयी तीर्थयात्रा का विवरण है। इसके बाद नर्मदा नदी का माहात्मय बताया गया है, जिसमें युधिष्ठर के वैराग्य तथा मार्कण्डेयजी के साथ उनके समागम का वर्णन है। इसके बाद पहले प्रलयकालीन समय का अनुभव का वर्णन अमृतकीर्तन कल्प कल्प में नर्मदा के अलग अलग नामों का वर्णन नर्मदाजी का आर्षस्तोत्र कालरात्रि की कथा,महादेवजी की स्तुति अलग अलग कल्प की अद्भुत कथा, विशल्या की कथा, जालेश्वर की कथा, गौरीव्रत का विवरण, त्रिपुरदाह की कथा, देहपातविधि, कावेरी संगम, दारूतीर्थ, ब्रह्मवर्त ईश्वरकथा, अग्नितीर्थ सूर्यतीर्थ मेघनादादि तीर्थ दारूकतीर्थ देवतीर्थ नर्मदेशतीर्थ कपिलातीर्थ करंजकतीर्थ कुण्डलेशतीर्थ पिप्प्लादितीर्थ विमलेश्वरतीर्थ, शूलभेदनतीर्थ, अलग अलग दानधर्म दीर्घतपा की कथा, ऋष्यश्रंग का उपाख्यान, चित्रसेन की पुण्यमयी कथा, काशिराज का मोक्ष, देवशिला की कथा, शबरीतीर्थ, पवित्र व्याधोपाख्यान, पुष्कणीतीर्थ अर्कतीर्थ आदित्येश्वरतीर्थ, शक्रतीर्थ, करोटितीर्थ, कुमारेश्वरतीर्थ अगस्तेश्वरतीर्थ आनन्देश्वरतीर्थ मातृतीर्थ लोकेश्वर, धनेश्वर मंगलेश्वर तथा कामजतीर्थ नागेश्वरतीर्थ वरणेश्वरतीर्थ दधिस्कन्दादितीर्   हनुमदीश्वरतीर्थ रामेश्वरतीर्थ सोमेश्वरतीर्थ पिंगलेश्वरतीर्थ ऋणमोक्षेश्वर कपिलेश्वर पूतिकेश्वर, जलेशय, चण्डार्क यमतीर्थ काल्होडीश्वर नन्दिकेश्वर नारायणेश्वर कोटीश्वर व्यासतीर्थ प्रभासतीर्थ संकर्षणतीर्थ प्रश्रेश्वरतीर्थ एरण्डीतीर्थ सुवर्णशिलातीर्थ, करंजतीर्थ, कामरतीर्थ, भाण्डीरतीर्थ, रोहिणीभवतीर्थ चक्रतीर्थ धौतपापतीर्थ आंगिरसतीर्थ कोटितीर्थ अन्योन्यतीर्थ अंगारतीर्थ त्रिलोचनतीर्थ इन्द्रेशतीर्थ कम्बुकेशतीर्थ, सोमतेशतीर्थ, कोहलेशतीर्थ, नर्मदातीर्थ, अर्कतीर्थ, आग्नेयतीर्थ, उत्तमभार्गवेश्वर  ीर्थ, ब्राह्मतीर्थ, दैवतीर्थ, मार्गेशतीर्थ, आदिवाराहेश्वर, रामेश्वरतीर्थ, सिद्धेश्वरतीर्थ, अहल्यातीर्थ, कंकटेश्वरतीर्थ, शक्रतीर्थ, सोमतीर्थ, नादेशतीर्थ, कोयेशतीर्थ, रुक्मिणी आदि तीर्थों का विवेचन है। इसके साथ ही नागर खण्ड में भी तीर्थों का वर्णन है प्रभासखण्ड में विभिन्न नामॊं से शिवजी के स्थानों का विवेचन है।

----------


## Neelima

*अवन्तीखण्ड*
इसमे महाकालवन का आख्यान, ब्रह्माजी के मस्तक का छेदन, प्रायश्चित विधि अग्नि की उत्पत्ति देवताओं का आगमन देवदीक्षा नाना प्रकार के पातकों का नाश करने वाला शिवस्तोत्र कपालमोचन की कथा, महाकालवन की स्थिति, ककलेश्वर का महापापनाशक तीर्थ अप्सराकुण्ड, पुण्यदायक रुद्रसरोवर, कुटुम्बेश विध्याधरेश्वर तथा मर्कटेश्वर तीर्थ का वर्णन है, तत्पश्चात स्वर्गद्वार चतु:सिन्धु-तीर्थ, शंकरवापिका, शंकरादित्य, पापनाशक गन्धवतीर्थ, दशाश्वमेघादि तीर्थ, अनंशतीर्थ हरि-सिद्धि-प्रद-तीर्थ पिशाचादियात्रा, हनुमदीश्वर कवचेश्वर महाकलेश्वरयात्रा, वल्मीकेश्वर तीर्थ, शुक्रेश्वर और नक्षत्रेश्वर तीर्थ का उपाख्यान, कुशस्थली की परिक्रमा अक्रूर तीर्थ एकपादतीर्थ चन्द्रार्क-वैभव-तीर्थ, करभेषतीर्थ, लडुकेश-तीर्थ, मार्कण्डेश्वर-तीर्थ, यज्ञवापीतीर्थ, सोमेशवरतीर्थ, नरकान्तक-तीर्थ, केदारेश्वर रामेश्वर सौभागेश्वर, तथा नरादित्य तीर्थ, केशवादित्य तीर्थ, शक्तिभेदतीर्थ स्वर्णसारमुख तीर्थ, ऊँकारेश्वर-तीर्थ, अन्धकासुर के द्वारा स्तुति कीर्तन कालवन में शिव लिंगों की संख्या तथा स्वर्ण-श्रंगेश्वर तीर्थ का वर्णन है। कुशस्थली अवन्ती एवं उज्ज्यनीपुरी के पद्मावती कुमुद्वती अमरावती विशाला तथा प्रतिकल्पा इन नामों का उल्लेख है, इनका उच्चारण ज्वर की शान्ति करने वाला है, तत्पश्चत शिप्रा में स्नान आदि का फ़ल नागों द्वारा की हुई भगवान शिवकी स्तुति हिरण्याक्ष वध की कथा सुन्दरकुण्डतीर्थ नीलगंगा पुष्करतीर्थ विन्ध्यवासनतीर्थ पुरुषोत्तमतीर्थ अघनाशन-तीर्थ गोमती-तीर्थ वामन-कुण्ड-तीर्थ विष्णु-सहस्त्रनाम कीर्तन वीरेश्वरतीर्थ काल-भैरवतीर्थ नागपंचमी की महिआ नृसिंह-जयन्ती कुटुम्बेश्वरयात्  ा देवसाधक-कीर्तन, कर्कराजतीर्थ, विघ्नेशादितीर्थ, सुरोहनतीर्थ, का वर्णन किया गया है। रुद्रकुण्ड आदि में अनेक तीर्थों का निरूपण किया गया है, तदनन्तर आठ तीर्थों की पुण्यमयी तीर्थयात्रा का विवरण है। इसके बाद नर्मदा नदी का माहात्मय बताया गया है, जिसमें युधिष्ठर के वैराग्य तथा मार्कण्डेयजी के साथ उनके समागम का वर्णन है। इसके बाद पहले प्रलयकालीन समय का अनुभव का वर्णन अमृतकीर्तन कल्प कल्प में नर्मदा के अलग अलग नामों का वर्णन नर्मदाजी का आर्षस्तोत्र कालरात्रि की कथा,महादेवजी की स्तुति अलग अलग कल्प की अद्भुत कथा, विशल्या की कथा, जालेश्वर की कथा, गौरीव्रत का विवरण, त्रिपुरदाह की कथा, देहपातविधि, कावेरी संगम, दारूतीर्थ, ब्रह्मवर्त ईश्वरकथा, अग्नितीर्थ सूर्यतीर्थ मेघनादादि तीर्थ दारूकतीर्थ देवतीर्थ नर्मदेशतीर्थ कपिलातीर्थ करंजकतीर्थ कुण्डलेशतीर्थ पिप्प्लादितीर्थ विमलेश्वरतीर्थ, शूलभेदनतीर्थ, अलग अलग दानधर्म दीर्घतपा की कथा, ऋष्यश्रंग का उपाख्यान, चित्रसेन की पुण्यमयी कथा, काशिराज का मोक्ष, देवशिला की कथा, शबरीतीर्थ, पवित्र व्याधोपाख्यान, पुष्कणी-तीर्थ अर्कतीर्थ आदित्येश्वरतीर्थ, शक्रतीर्थ, करोटितीर्थ, कुमारेश्वरतीर्थ अगस्तेश्वरतीर्थ आनन्देश्वर-तीर्थ मातृतीर्थ लोकेश्वर, धनेश्वर मंगलेश्वर तथा कामजतीर्थ नागेश्वर-तीर्थ वरणेश्वर-तीर्थ दधिस्कन्दादि-तीर्थ हनुमदीश्वर-तीर्थ रामेश्वर-तीर्थ सोमेश्वर-तीर्थ पिंगलेश्वर-तीर्थ ऋणमोक्षेश्वर कपिलेश्वर पूतिकेश्वर, जलेशय, चण्डार्क यमतीर्थ काल्होडीश्वर नन्दिकेश्वर नारायणेश्वर कोटीश्वर व्यासतीर्थ प्रभासतीर्थ संकर्षणतीर्थ प्रश्रेश्वरतीर्थ एरण्डीतीर्थ सुवर्णशिलातीर्थ, करंजतीर्थ, कामरतीर्थ, भाण्डीरतीर्थ, रोहिणीभवतीर्थ चक्रतीर्थ धौतपापतीर्थ आंगिरसतीर्थ कोटितीर्थ अन्योन्यतीर्थ अंगारतीर्थ त्रिलोचनतीर्थ इन्द्रेशतीर्थ कम्बुकेशतीर्थ, सोमतेशतीर्थ, कोहलेशतीर्थ, नर्मदातीर्थ, अर्कतीर्थ, आग्नेयतीर्थ, उत्तमभार्गवेश्वर  ीर्थ, ब्राह्मतीर्थ, दैवतीर्थ, मार्गेशतीर्थ, आदिवाराहेश्वर, रामेश्वरतीर्थ, सिद्धेश्वरतीर्थ, अहल्यातीर्थ, कंकटेश्वरतीर्थ, शक्रतीर्थ, सोमतीर्थ, नादेशतीर्थ, कोयेशतीर्थ, रुक्मिणी आदि तीर्थों का विवेचन है। इसके साथ ही नागर खण्ड में भी तीर्थों का वर्णन है प्रभासखण्ड में विभिन्न नामॊं से शिवजी के स्थानों का विवेचन है।

----------


## Neelima

स्कन्द पुराण

स्कन्द पुराण

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## loverboy.10

अति उत्तम ! बहुत उम्दा जानकारी हैं !

----------


## Neelima

> अति उत्तम ! बहुत उम्दा जानकारी हैं !


..........................................

----------


## Neelima

> अति उत्तम ! बहुत उम्दा जानकारी हैं !


..........................................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

गुरुदेव, काफी समय से पधारें है । कृपया समय-समय पर आशीर्वाद देते रहें ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Sagar971

is site par ye Dharmik kitabe kyo daal di tumne.

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## manaw

*बहुत ही मेहनत का काम हैं यार सुत्र के लिए बधाई!*

----------


## Neelima

> *बहुत ही मेहनत का काम हैं यार सुत्र के लिए बधाई!*


manaw ji 
             धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## swami ji

नए सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये  और बहोत आचा सूत्र हे आपका neelima ji ,,,aajkal aap foram ki shan bangayi ho

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## swami ji

नीलिमा माँ जी अआपने बहोत आचा धर्म कार्य  किया हे ,,,रेपो स्वीकार करे ...

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Maharishi University of Management
की साइट पर उपलब्ध मूल संस्कृत में स्कन्द पुराण pdf में डाउनलोड लिंक -
महेश्वर खण्ड
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...a_01kedara.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura..._02kaumari.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...arunapurva.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...runauttara.pdf
वैष्णव खण्ड
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura..._01venkata.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...rushottama.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...rikashrama.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...artikamasa.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...hirshamasa.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...6bhagavata.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...shakhamasa.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura..._08ayodhya.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...09vasudeva.pdf
ब्रह्म खण्ड
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...hma_01setu.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...harmaranya.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...rahmottara.pdf
काशी खण्ड
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...hi_01purva.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...i_02uttara.pdf
अवन्ती खण्ड
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...tyakshetra.pdf
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...shitilinga.pdf
नागर खण्ड तथा प्रभास खण्ड उपलब्ध नहीं है ।
अम्बिका खण्ड 
http://is1.mum.edu/vedicreserve/pura...a_08ambika.pdf

----------

